# 6000 tours sur la banquise pour Hunternet!!



## Missrapunzel

----> *BRAVO POUR TES 6000 POSTS HUNTERNET !!* <----​ 
Même si on le voit un tout petit peu moins, heureusement hunternet n'est jamais très loin quand il faut un spécialiste juridique ou informatique!! 

Deux petits conseils pour la suite  et pour assurer ta longévité : 
1. Ne te fracasse pas (...) 
2. Analyse bien les conséquences de ton audace (...) 

Et sinon, un petit cadeau : en avant-première, voici à quoi devrait ressembler hunternet cet été ! hunternet_estival  

Félicitations encore pour tes 6000 posts!!


----------



## Micia93

Bravo Hunternet !
c'est vrai qu'on te voit moins en ce moment ! sans doute très occupé ...
en tous cas, tes réponses fusent toujours autant et c'est toujours un plaisir (voire un amusement) de te lire
bonne continuation !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Félicitiations Hunternet. Tu m'as souvent aidé.


----------



## tilt

Congratulations to the most cultured penguin I ever known !


----------



## marcolo

Felicitations, sinon pour ceux qui aiment le lancer de pingouins :

http://www.absoluflash.com/jeu-drole/jeux.shtml

Sinon, je ne savais pas qu'hunternet était moins actif, pour moi c'est un effet de l'été, il y a plus de choses à faire dehors que dedans  Puis peut-être qu'il est allé dans les banquises du pole nord, le pingouin n'aime pas les grosses chaleurs.

Pas le seul à être moins actif ...


----------



## Topsie

Congratulations to a very venerable penguin indeed!
You deserve a slap on the back!
http://video.aol.com/video-detail/funny-penguin-slap/1266275466


----------



## itka

Hunternet sur WR, tu n'es pas un pingouin, mais un Empereur, le nôtre !
Félicitations pour tes 6000 !


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Hunternet sur WR, tu n'es pas un pingouin, mais un Empereur, le nôtre !
> Félicitations pour tes 6000 !


Et un empereur qui marche plutôt bien, même  !


----------



## cropje_jnr

Bravo pour ces 6000 posts hunternet. Pourquoi ne pas fêter ton succès à l'aide d'une bonne tasse de thé ? (Quel drôle de truc, mais vraiment dans ton style, je trouve ).


----------



## hunternet

Merci, merci à tous !

Je tiens à préciser que je suis proprement scandalisé par toutes mes photos de vacances qui ont été disséminées sur la toile sans mon autorisation par des paparazzis sans scrupules ! En même temps j'ai toujours du mal à leur courir/marcher/glisser après, à ceux-là.

Merci donc à Missrapunzel qui est plus qu'une amie du forum et une forératrice hors pair, à Micia qui occupe la place pendant mes heures de farniente à -60°C sur la Ice Riviera au nord de l'Antarctique (à goûter là-bas : les granitas nature), à Charlie Parker dont j'aime beaucoup les threads et la musique (même si je préfère Scott Hamilton), à Tilt pour ses interventions flippantes de vérité et de précision, à marcolo qui dératise le français bien comme il faut, à Topsie qui frappe fort sur ce forum, à Itka qui constitue une folle alliée de poids ici même, et à Cropje dont le nombre de posts vénérables est impressionnant, à tel point que même en glissant je ne saurais atteindre une telle rapidité ni une telle exactitude ! 

PS : merci pour le truc avec la tasse, je compte l'acheter bientot, même si je préfère le café...frappé !

gracias a todos !


----------



## jierbe31

Comme quoi, même chez la gent pingouin, *la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années.*
Bien que  modeste et assez récent contributeur, principalement au forum d'anglais, je prends non seulement beaucoup de plaisir à lire tes contributions mais j'y apprends souvent quelque chose.
C'est pourquoi je te remercie doublement et te souhaite de pouvoir glisser longtemps encore sur les glaces de l'Antarctique.
¡Hasta la vista, amigo!


----------



## hunternet

merci Jierbe, je fais ce que je peux pour contribuer honorablement, même s'il m'arrive de raconter des c...bêtises parfois...

Mais effectivement, en plus d'aider, le but est d'en apprendre quand même un peu (même si certains de mes posts se sont perdus dans les difficultés et la technicité, et moi avec, notamment les fils que j'ouvre).


----------



## david314

How nice to have your own private *'pep squad'.
Long live the emperor! 

You guys are _so_ cute. Keep up the good work, Hunternet, I always find your posts (to be) very helpful.

Amicalement ,
D. 

P.S. In recognition of your fine work, I am enclosing a case of arctic herring, a pair of Rayban Wayfarers, & a very large slab of ice.

*open a thread -I haven't got all day, you know!


----------



## pieanne

Bravo, Hunternet, et une longue vie sur le forum!


----------



## Arrius

C'est incroyable comment tes posts pullulent. Pour fêter ce tour de force il faudra ajouter au moins encore une auréole au-dessus de la tête de ton pingouin si chouette!
Vive le Manchot Empéreur si fécond!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Le petit Tux est devenu grand on dirait ! 
J'ai même trouvé ta _vraie _photo, de dos, certes, mais j'ai pas peur de balancer... ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## hunternet

Merci David314 pour l'idée de thread, Pieanne pour ce remerciement de l'arrière-pays niçois, Arrius aussi pour ses encouragements (et ses posts à rallonge) et Karine pour tes judicieuses trouvailles et ton talent de dessinatrice (je ne porte pas de tshirt de geek, mais j'ai déjà eu un bouc, et je ne suis pas brun, ce n'est donc pas moi !)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Que voilà un pingouin qui n'est pas manchot ! 

 *Félicitations Hunternet ! *  ​


----------



## GamblingCamel

non, c'est moi qui a trouvé ta _vraie_ photo !

and hunter, No rest for the weary! 
you have to do work even on your congrats thread 

5480 hits for _c'est moi qui_ _a trouvé_
3560 hits for _c'est moi qui_ _ai_ _trouvé_ 
which is correct ????

and since we're talking about the French language, I doubt that both can be correct !! 

Congratulations Hunter, you're a tremendous asset to this forum


----------



## tilt

GamblingCamel said:


> 5480 hits for _c'est moi qui_ _a trouvé_
> 3560 hits for _c'est moi qui_ _ai_ _trouvé_
> which is correct ????


Only one of these is correct, the other one being nothing but a much common mistake.
But because the question is asked to Hunternet, I'll let him answer. 
(How bizarre! I didn't find the same stats as you, GamblingCamel: 5410 vs. 5010!)


----------



## GamblingCamel

Tilt, thank you 
(aha! a little birdie with "un accent marseillais" just whispered the correct answer into my ear ).

When I googled, I hadn't put the accent on the E in trouvé.
(my mind must have been somewhere else for a few seconds)


----------



## Nicomon

Stoppez vos recherches!  

La vraie photo, c'est moi qui l'ai trouvée  ici  (à droite, bien sûr)
Mais en fait, j'hésite un peu. Ce pourrait être celle-ci 


*Bravo Hunternet !*​
My stats are 9 270 vs 5 310. Higher figure with the right answer. ​


----------



## hunternet

A priori, je dirais "c'est moi qui ai trouvé", car je dis "c'est nous qui avons trouvé"...le pronom personnel s'accorde donc avec le verbe ? allez savoir !

Merci pour l'énigme, et Nicomon pour les photos (on dirait le groupe Alkaline Trio sur la deuxième)


----------



## Missrapunzel

Nicomon said:


> Stoppez vos recherches!
> 
> La vraie photo, c'est moi qui l'ai trouvée ici (à droite, bien sûr)
> Mais en fait, j'hésite un peu. Ce pourrait être celle-ci


Héhé! Le pingouin en duo avec la marmotte!!   
 Remarquez, qui sait? Peut-être que Hunternet est _*pingouin ascendant marmotte*_??!! 

Bon alors, je vais continuer un peu la surenchère des photos, si Hunternet était musicien, je dirais que ce serait celui-ci.


----------

